# Want to install Linux Mint on already Dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu System !!!



## Skyh3ck (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys

I have a dual booting laptop with windows 7 and ubuntu, no i want to install Linux mint also, so i get Triple Boot system.

Is it possible, how ?

I have already created one more partition for linux mint, please tell me correct steps so  i dont loose windows 7 and ubuntu.

thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2014)

It's absolutely possible. GRUB supports it without any problem. (Considering your boot loader is GRUB)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i had some problem when i started my laptop yesterday, it was giving me Grub > unknown file system error, i went ahead and installed linux mint 17 on an empty partition, and now it has repaired the boot loader or grub so now i have Windows 7 , Ubuntu  14.0.4 and Linux Mint 17 installed

i like ubuntu a lot for its orange theme, linux mint is very is but looks more similar to just another windows


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes that's why generally Linux Mint is considered for the ones who are coming from Windows for first time.


----------

